# Transformatori >  droseles

## marnix

tātad sāku būvēt Lampu pastūzi bet atdūros pret problēmu: radās nepieciešamība pēc droselēm.
Tātad man sekojošai shēmai:
http://circulator.bravehost.com/data/01big.jpg
būtu nepieciešamas 
2 x L1
2 x L2
2 x L3
droseles. Varbūt kāds zin kur Latvijā tādas iegādāties vai varbūt kāds zin kurš viņas varētu uztīt.

Ā un vēl viena lieta, lai nebūtu jātaisa juns topiks tad rakstīšu šeit.
Varbūt kādam ir siemens V2P vakumlampas vai krievu 6Ж11П-Е

----------


## Jon

1. Tavs links nedarbojas.
2. Tev varētu derēt kas no krievu unificētajām droselēm. Tās vēl visas nav sasistas dzelzī un kaparā. Pameklē netā tām data sheet (nez kur man tas links palicis, varbūt kāds ieliks). Vari paprasīt tam pašam transformatoru Raimondam - 29289331.
3.Vēl vari doties uz Silmaču ielu 4 (ja esi Rīgā) un bodītē "Lietoti televizori" paprasīt Anatolijam. Viņam varētu būt krājumos droseles priekš lampiniekiem.
4.Par tām krievu pentodēm - būs laiks, parakāšos (tā kunga krājumi ir neizdibināmi).
Nez ar ko tās tik labas?
5.Droseli uztīt ir nesalīdzināmi vienkāršāk kā transformatoru, tikai serdi noteikti jāsaliek "ar spraugu".

----------


## Jon

http://igdrassil.narod.ru/audio/tips/drossels1.djvu
Paskaties te. Ja nav djvu, pameklē pie ķirzakām (Lizardtech) un uzinstalē.

----------


## Didzis

Tā ir,ka to Tavu shēmu never vaļā, bet bez shēmas grūti ko ieteikt. Parasti gan pastiprinatajos tik daudz droseles nevajag.

----------


## dmd

paskatīties shēmu var iekopējot linku adrešu laukā un verot vaļā manuāli.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu, tā shēma neizskatas nopietna. Uz pirmo lampu mežonīga drosele, bet izejā nav transformātora. Ko tad Tu viņam liksi galā? Abām lampām katodos elektrolītiskie kondensātori, starp lampām pārejas kondensātors, vārdu sakot, kur tad ir šīs shēmas labums?

----------


## ansius

tā shēma nav nopietna. nu nez, es diez vai tadu būvētu.

----------


## marnix

lūk pilna projekta lapa: http://circulator.bravehost.com/6C41C_small.htm

----------


## Didzis

Nu smukas jau bildītes tai lapā, bet nekādu aprakstu es neatrodu. Es jau Tev prasīju, kādu skaļruni liksi galā? Manuprāt tā shēma prasa augstomīgu skaļruni. Ja jau pirmās lampas anodā tiek likta tik liela drosele, tad jau labāk to aizstāt ar pārejas transformātoru un tikt vaļā no pārejas kondensātora C2. Rezultāts būs noteikti labāks. marnix, vai tas ir pirmais Tavs lampu projekts?

----------


## marnix

Domāju likt kādas no jaunajām RRR tumbām: vai nu šīs: http://rrr.lv/p32.html?l=3
vai šīs: http://rrr.lv/p34.html?l=3 Cik esmu dzirdējis tad esot baigi labās.
Jā, šis ir mans pirmais projekts kurā tiek izmantotas lampas.

----------


## M_J

Ar to shēmu kaut kas nav kārtībā. Piemēram - ir izveidota atsevišķa barošana tikai lai nodrošinātu negatīvo priekšspriegumu uz izejas triodes tīkliņa. Šāds risinājums ir ļoti OK, bet šādā gadījumā ķēde C4,R5 ir pilnīgi lieka, jo tās funkcija ir tieši tāda pati, tikai nekvalitatīvāk un lētāk realizējama. Ja taisa, tad vai nu vienu vai otru variantu, bet ne jau abus reizē. Tālāk: 8 omu tumbas (tādas norādīji linkā) bez transformatora pie šādas shēmas slēgt ir galīgi garām - būs tikai vārga pīkstēšana uz vidējām un augstajām frekvencēm, basu nebūs vispār. Ja netici, pieslēdz jebkuras 8 omu tumbas pie jebkura pastiprinātāja caur paralēli saslēgtiem 100omu rezistoru un 100mikrofaradu kondensatoru (C4,R5 vērtības) - iegūsi līdzīgu skanējumu. Ar to starpību, ka pie šī pastiprinātāja skaņa būs vēl klusāka, jo galīgi nav salāgota tumbu pretestība ar pastiprinātāja izejas pretestību. Visam tam komplektā lieliska iespēja norauties pa nagiem no varāku simtu voltu liela sprieguma, neuzmanīgāk rīkojoties ar tumbu vadiem. Varētu vēl turpināt, bet pietiks.

----------


## marnix

Paldies, pagaidām man vēl ir radies jautājums: Uz cik voltiem galvenajam trafam būtu jāpārveido strāva. Redzu ka būs vajadzīgi vairāki tinumi( jo cik saprotu tiks izmantoti dažādi spriegumi).
Un vēl lampas d3a vietā ir doma izmantot ekvalientu krievu lampu 6Ж11П-Е

----------


## Didzis

M_J  Visu pareizi saka, nu nevar uztaisīt lampinieku bez izejas trafa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Iesaku labāk taisīt kadu citu shēmu. Paskaties šīs 
http://sergeev21.narod.ru/6p3s_ava.htm
http://high-end2003.narod.ru/2.4.htm 
http://www.intell2000at.narod.ru/electr ... hotos.html
http://www.igdrassil.narod.ru/audio/pamps/se6s19p.html
http://sergeev21.narod.ru/seamp.htm
http://lampilich.narod.ru/downdjvu/shemesdj1.html
http://high-end2003.narod.ru/2.htm



Nu vārdu sakot, to variantu ir bezgakīgi daudz. Jāskatās, kādas lampas un citas detaļas ir piejamas un kādas ir paša iespējas.Varbūt Tev izvēlēties kādu divtaktnieka shēmu, jo vientaktniekiem ir salīdzinoši maza jauda un RRR tumbām var būt par mazu jūtība.

----------


## Jon

Beidzot apskatīju to brīnumu. Bez maz vai labāko Hi-endistu tradīciju garā, bez kopīgas atgriezeniskās saites, vienīgo pārejas kondensatoru gan viņi būtu norējuši. Un tie RC katodķēdēs nav domāti tīklīņu nobīdei, tie veido nelielu vietējo atpakaļsaiti.
 Kāpēc neviens nav pamanījis konstrukcijā (labs "ceļvedis" uzkārtajā montāžā!) labi redzamos izejas transformatorus?
Pirmā lampa ir pentode triodes slēgumā, tāpēc diez vai vērts piemēklēt tieši pentodi. Vai triožu trūkst? Var izmantot dubulttriodi - saslēgt paralēli vai izmantot vienu abiem kanāliem (6H6 varētu "izkačāt" to 6C41). Jebkurā gadījumā jāizpēta oriģinālā produkta līknes. 100 H anoda slodzei - nopietni un nikni, bet Didzim taisnība - pārejas transformators būtu labāks risinājums par "viskrutāko" polipropilēna kondiķi.
Par tiem RRR produktiem - galīgi garām. Izklausās pēc pērtiķu biznesa - ar lielām sāpēm un izmaksām iegūt dažus vatus no lampinieka un tad tos nodedzināt tupā skaļrunī, kas spēj dot tikai 86 dB no vata. Knapi čiepstēs! Lampinieks prasa attiecīgu skaļruni galā - ātru, precīzu un jutīgu (vairāk par 91 dB).
Neapvainojies, marnix, bet shēma ir kaprīza pat priekš veča ar pieredzi. Var sanākt, kā Mavrikinai ar krāsu televizoru - jāpiepērk maiss ar prezervatīviem...

----------


## marnix

Njā, skaidrs. Tad cik sapratu no jūsu teiktā ka man būtu jāpameklē cita shēma. Bet būtu baigi labi ja tajā tiktu arī izmantotas 6c41c jo es na haļavu dabūju 49 lampas. Angliskajos saitos es uz šīm lampām neko prātīgu neredzēju, varbūt kāds zin kādu linku uz RU lapām, jo man ir problēmas ar RU valodas saprašanu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Vai tik šitā nav tā pati shēma http://basenjes.de/tubes/6c41c.htm  Nav tagad laika pētīt, bet droseles vietā labāk tomēr likt pārehas trafiņu.
Te ir ļoti profesionāla lapa par lampu tehniku, tikai poļu valodā http://ecclab.com/warsztat.php3?dzial=all&roz=4
Ja taisi pastiprinātāju uz krievu lampas, tad vajadzēs ielausties arī krievu valodā, bet citādi Tu dari pareizi. Ja ir konkrētas lampas, tad vajag piemeklēt shēmu.

----------


## marnix

Papētiju šo linku:
http://ecclab.com/warsztat.php3?dzial=all&roz=4
un ko jūs sakat par "Schemat wersja II" shēmu?
Cik sapratu tad tur 680nF/630v pārejas kondiķa vietā būtu labāk ielikt trafu???

----------


## Didzis

Konkrētajā shēma diez vai ir vērts likt pārejas transformātoru. Vienkārši, ja pirmajā shēmā liek tik milzīgu droseli, tad jau labāk uzreiz pārejas transformātoru. Arī pārejas transformātoriem ir savi tehniski trūkumi. Būtībā jau kvalitatīviem  kondensātoriem nav ne vainas. Tā poļu shēma noteikti ir daudz labāka par pirmo beztransformātora shēmu. 6H8C arī nav nekādas problēmas dabūt un vispār tā ir klasiska shēma, kurā grūti kautko salaist grīstē. Vienīgi pirmajai lampai tāds paaugsts barošanas spriegums, bet gan jau var piemeklēt attiecīgu barbloku. Draugos LV  domubiedros sadaļā "Radiolampu vilinājums" es esmu salasījis interesantus linkus gan par 6H8C skanējumu, gan par dažādu kondensātoru parametru elektriskajiem mērijumiem un kondensātoru ietekmi uz skaņu. Poļu shēmas autors savus rezultātus pamato ar elektriskiem mērijumiem un tāpēc ir daudz uzticamāks par visiem tiem amatieriem, kuri visu regulē tikai uz ausi.

----------


## marnix

nu liels, liels paldies. Tad būs jāsāk vien taisīt...
a komponentu izvietojumsa ir svarīgs? Nav tā ka piemēram trafs būtu jātur tālāk no lampas?
Un kur var iegādāties 6H8C lampas un 6c41c, 6h8c  ligzdas?
Un ir jēga likt ieejošai strāvai pirms galvenā trafa strāvas filtru lai samazinātu tīkla radītos traucējumus?
Šim pastūzim pietiks jaudas lai pavilktu normāla izmēra tumbas?

----------


## Didzis

6H8C var aizstāt ar 6Н1П. 6Н1П ir praktiski tā pati lampa, tikai modernākā korpusā. No skaņas viedokļa 6H8C skaitās labāka, bet nu tā starpība ir ļoti niecīga. Par cik  Tev tos panelīšus un lampas nevajag daudz , tad vari mēģināt nopirkt Ladgalītē. Ja ir vēlēšanās braukt uz Lielvārdi, tad es Tev varu pāris lampas uzdāvināt, vienīgi panelīšu priekš 6C41C man laikam nav. Viss kau atkarīgs, kādas tumbas. Vecās Simfonijas tumbas uz 6GD2 skaļruņiem pastiprinātājs pavilks pilnīgi bez problēmām, bet S90 diez vai. A klases pastiprinātāji jau neizceļās ar lielām jaudām un tos būvē lai iegūtu maksimālo skaņas kvalitāti. Ieejas filtrs jau nekad nevienam pastiprinātājam par skādi nenāk, bet sākumā var bēz tā iztikt. Kad pasriprinātājs samontēts un noregulēts, tad var čakarēties ar ieejas filtriem. Barošanas transformātora atrašanās vietai protams ir nozīme un to vajag novietot iespējami tālāk no pirmās lampas un ieejas ligzdām. Vēlams, lai transformātoru pie regulēšanas var pagriezt par 180 grādiem, tad dažreiz palīdz tikt vaļā no fona. Lielāka nozīme ir montāžai. Visi masas vadi jāsavieno zvaigznes veidā un zemējuma punkts ar šasiju jāatrod eksperimentāli. Tas parasti ir kautkur tuvumā pie ieejas ligzdām. Būtībā jau tas attiecas arī uz tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem. Galvenais, pa skaņas vadu ekrānu nekad nedrīkst plūst lampu barošanas strāva.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Par tumbām, tad tās ar 3im skaļruņiem es gan neieteiktu, bet sw400 tiešām ir labas.

----------


## marnix

Kā jūs domājat vai es nevarētu šim pastiprinātājam uzmočīt lampu taisngriezi? Ja jā tad kuras no 5U4 sērijas būtu piemērotākas un kāds transformātors?
Un kur šīs komponentes varētu iegādāties un cik tas varētu maksāt?

Un pieliekot man nezināmā veidā vēl papildus 6c41c lampu nevar palielināt izejas jaudu?

----------


## Didzis

Izejas lampas  var likt paralēli, tikai vajadzēs pirms montāžas tās piemeklēt ar vienādiem parametriem un jāpārrēķina izejas transformātors. Cita lieta, ka skaņa no tā neuzlabosies. Kas tā tagad par modi dzīties pēc jaudas nevis pēc kvalitātes. Ar 10W, mājas apstākļos, ir sen diezgan. Lampu A klase pastiprinātaju jau būvē lai baudītu skaņu, nevis lai smadzenes atsistu ar tīc-tīc muzičku. Var jau taisīt barokli ar kenetronu taisngriezī.Tā jau tagad HI-END mode, tikai nekur nav pilnīgi nekādu tehnisku pamatojumu šai darbībai. Kenetrons barblokā ir kā reliģija, kurai nevajag nekādus pierādījumus- pietiek tikai ar ticību. Es uzskatu, ka līdzsrāva arī Āfrikā ir līdzsrāva un taisngrieža tips to nevar ietekmēt. Kenetronam ir gan viena priekšrocība pret pusvadītāju diodēm. Kenetrons nodrošina automātisku anodsprieguma parādīšanās aizturi, bet to var panākt ar citām metodēm. Visvienkāršāk ir uzlikt parastu tumbleri uz anodspriegumu un to ieslēgt kādu minūti pēc kvēles ieslēgšanas. Tā parasti dara profesionālā tehnikā. Cita lieta, ka nav ko saspringt ar to anodsprieguma aizturi. Lampu televizori desmitiem gadu darbojās bez jebkādas aiztures un nekas.

----------


## JS

Lampu tehnikaa esot vislabaak lietot platjoslas skalrunus bez sadales filtriem, jo taa var arii ietaupiit jaudu, kaut gan pieaug kroplojumi, bet lai klausiitos klusaa iztabaa lielu skalumu nevajag, galvenais, lai visu frekvencu diapazonu var dzirdeet.

----------


## marnix

Njā. Tad ja es izmantoju lampu kā taisngriezi, tad lampai ir jāstāv pirms galvenā trafa un pašai lampai ir savs neliels trafs kurš transformē uz vajadzīgo spriegumu lai darbinātu 'sildītāju', vismaz tā es izsecināju pēc šīs shēmas: 
Attiecīgi kā jau tu teici tad vajadzētu veidoties anodsprieguma aizturei pārējās lampās.
Lūdzu sakiet ja kļūdos.
Kuru lampu vislabāk šinī gadījumā izmantot?

----------


## marnix

Nu tā, ja jau RRR nerulē, tad pameklēju citas tumbas, uzdūros uz Infinity.
Tātad , aci metu uz kādu no šīm:
Infinity Beta 40
Infinity Beta 50
vai
Infinity PRIMUS 360

Izskatās kad tam primusam ir labāki parametri, ko jūs domājat? Varbūt varat ieteikt ko labāku. Budžets ko varētu atvēlēt tumbām ir ~300Ls(+-30Ls).

----------


## Jon

> Njā. Tad ja es izmantoju lampu kā taisngriezi, tad lampai ir jāstāv pirms galvenā trafa un pašai lampai ir savs neliels trafs kurš transformē uz vajadzīgo spriegumu lai darbinātu 'sildītāju', 
> Lūdzu sakiet ja kļūdos.
> Kuru lampu vislabāk šinī gadījumā izmantot?


 Šim taisngriezim jeb divanodu kenotronam atsevišķu transformatoru nevajag kvēlei. Pietiek ar atsevišķu tinumu (īpaši tiešās kvēles gadījumā) uz tā paša transformatora (visbiežāk 5 vai 6,3 V). Izvēlei tev jāzin visu pastiprinātāja lampu anodstrāvu summa. Kenotronam tā ar mazu rezervīti jānodrošina, pie vajadzības tos var saslēgt paralēli. Un kas par "stāvēšanu pirms galvenā trafa" ? Līdzstrāvu taisies transformēt, vai? Tava hibrīdshēma patiesībā ir tilts, kura otrus divus plecus veido silīcija diodes. Tas ļauj netīt divreiz vairāk vijumu anoda tinumam. Klasiskais divpusperiodu taisngriezis ar šādu kenotronu prasa tinumu ar viduspunktu. No katras tā puses dabū vienu pusperiodu.

----------


## Didzis

Priekš zemfrekvences pastiprinātājiem der tikai jaudīgs kenetrons. No krievu ražojumiem 5C3S var nodrošināt vajadzīgo strāvu. Es jau teicu, nesaspringsti ar tiem kenetroniem. Pastiprinātājs ar parastu pusvadītāju tiltiņu skan tieši tā pat un čakars ir simtreiz mazāks. Protams, kenetrons piedod pastiprinātājam iespaidīgu skatu un ziemas aukstajos vakaros silda māju  ::  
Tā shēma ar kenetronu un divām diodēm ir klasisks taisngrieža tiltiņš un diez vai to var nosaukt par lampu taisngriezi. Ja jau uz lampām, tad tikai uz lampām!

----------


## marnix

A es varu trafā laist jau ar lampu apgraizīto sinusoīdu? Vai arī man nāktos likt uz visām trim trafa izejām(+400v,-85v,+210) katrai savu "Diožu tiltu/lampu''?

----------


## moon

nu tu dod valaa   ::   ::  
ja tu taa izdarisi tu ieguusi elektromagnetu, nevis tranformatoru   ::  
labaak vispirms uzbuuvee kadu vienkarshaaku konstrukciju un tad keries pie kaut kaa sarezģitaka un ja tomeer gribi uzreiz kerties pie lampu pastiprinataaja buuves tas iesaku neveikt izmainas sheemaa nesaprotot taas darbiibas principus!!!!

----------


## marnix

njā,   ::  tagad sapratu savu kļūdu  ::

----------


## Jon

> A es varu trafā laist jau ar lampu apgraizīto sinusoīdu? Vai arī man nāktos likt uz visām trim trafa izejām(+400v,-85v,+210) katrai savu "Diožu tiltu/lampu''?


 Sorry, tev būs tikai problēmas ar šādu piegājienu. Izstudē vismaz šo:
http://www.webace.com.au/~electron/tubes/power.html
te ir atbildes uz visiem taviem iespējamiem jautājumiem par lampinieku barošanu.

----------


## marnix

paldies.

----------


## Didzis

Nemokies ar tiem kenetroniem un liec parastus diozu tiltinjus. Tas buus daudz vienkaarshaak.

----------


## marnix

njā, droši vien tā arī darīšu.

----------


## marnix

Tākā man būs nepieciešamība pēc 6H8C lampām tad piedāvāju uztaisīt barteri, Es dodu pretī pilnīgi jaunas 6C41C lampas.  ::

----------


## Jon

> nepieciešamība pēc 6H8C lampām tad piedāvāju uztaisīt barteri.


 Cik tu gribētu tās 6H8? Man ir dažas nelietotas. Ar L1-3 iekārtu testētas un atrastas par labām esam. Īpaši jau mani neinteresē 6C41, bet lai neviens neteiktu, ka man to nav...

----------


## marnix

Nu būtu nepieciešamas vismaz četras. Bet taka mes esam divi taisitaji tad 8 , bet ja nav tik taudz tad bus labi tik cik ir.  ::

----------

